# Silver loaded rubber



## finegold (Apr 18, 2017)

Good evening all. I came across a post today regarding silver loaded rubber in a tread below by Goran,(my apologize if misspelt, I do not have umlaut key on my laptop .I probably should have just written G_Axelsson),anyhow I started a new thread hoping to gain some information on this material and in the process let others now it exists. I got about 30 lbs of this several years ago from a friend of a friend, he knew I was into pm recovery and gave it to me, he installs garage doors and insists there is silver in it. I have done many searches about silver infused rubber but have found no info about it, but after reading today someone else has at least heard of it.
Goran suggests incineration and test, I was thinking pryrolisation first due to the rubber, then incinerate and test.... I have no schwerters on hand at moment,but know its in my notebook. this was a low priority to me but seeing that post sparked interest again, any info on this type material would be appreciated, who would think to look in rubber for silver, and why?
thanks to all for my free education. Cant wait to be able to return the favor


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 19, 2017)

> http://hollandshielding.de/content/Filemanager/PDF_5750%20Conductive%20rubber%20[English]_November-18-2010-224pm.pdf



edit: I think the direct link didn't work, so you need to copy and paste it.


----------



## finegold (Apr 23, 2017)

Just wanted to post quick thanks to you Bjorn for the link,wasnt able to copy/paste,but that's probably my fault...going to put in manually tomorrow....really am more interested why one would infuse rubber for a garage door with silver than I am with the yield...though im also interested in that also.
That you could come up with anything is greatly appreacited,all my searches on the subject came up nil. Ill manually input that link tomorrow and have a look. thanks again

Glen


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 24, 2017)

finegold said:


> Just wanted to post quick thanks to you Bjorn for the link,wasnt able to copy/paste,but that's probably my fault...going to put in manually tomorrow....really am more interested why one would infuse rubber for a garage door with silver than I am with the yield...though im also interested in that also.
> That you could come up with anything is greatly appreacited,all my searches on the subject came up nil. Ill manually input that link tomorrow and have a look. thanks again
> 
> Glen




Copy and past worked for me. Try this shorter link I made through tinyurl:


https://tinyurl.com/kdr8mcp


Macfixer01


----------



## Rougemillenial (Dec 3, 2017)

finegold said:


> Good evening all. I came across a post today regarding silver loaded rubber in a tread below by Goran,(my apologize if misspelt, I do not have umlaut key on my laptop .I probably should have just written G_Axelsson),anyhow I started a new thread hoping to gain some information on this material and in the process let others now it exists. I got about 30 lbs of this several years ago from a friend of a friend, he knew I was into pm recovery and gave it to me, he installs garage doors and insists there is silver in it. I have done many searches about silver infused rubber but have found no info about it, but after reading today someone else has at least heard of it.
> Goran suggests incineration and test, I was thinking pryrolisation first due to the rubber, then incinerate and test.... I have no schwerters on hand at moment,but know its in my notebook. this was a low priority to me but seeing that post sparked interest again, any info on this type material would be appreciated, who would think to look in rubber for silver, and why?
> thanks to all for my free education. Cant wait to be able to return the favor


 One word. Pyrolysis


----------

